# Looking to start a 20g low tech planted tank



## darkhymn (Dec 16, 2014)

I recently acquired a 20g tall tank for a steal, and I've been thinking I'd like to put together a fairly low tech planted tank. I've heard that java moss and java fern are fairly easy to grow and care for, and don't require much in the way of specialized equipment. I'm looking to keep my investment in hardware under $100 not including the tank itself, the hood (looking at an aqueon glass hood) and the filter (AC50). Any suggestions, tips, and specifics would be appreciated!


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

darkhymn said:


> I recently acquired a 20g tall tank for a steal, and I've been thinking I'd like to put together a fairly low tech planted tank. I've heard that java moss and java fern are fairly easy to grow and care for, and don't require much in the way of specialized equipment. I'm looking to keep my investment in hardware under $100 not including the tank itself, the hood (looking at an aqueon glass hood) and the filter (AC50). Any suggestions, tips, and specifics would be appreciated!


Hello dark...

A taller tank will be more difficult to light properly, so you need to stay with dark green plants. These generally need low light. Anubias nana and nangi attached to driftwood or lava rock with cotton sewing thread will work in low light. Any of the mosses like Christmas or Singapore will work too. You could use a floating plant like, Pennywort, Common water weed or Hornwort.

If you committed to changing half the tank water every week, your tank would do fine with a Hagen AC 30. Likely $20.00 cheaper than the 50. I use a 30 on my 20 gallon long.

B


----------



## darkhymn (Dec 16, 2014)

BBradbury said:


> Hello dark...
> 
> A taller tank will be more difficult to light properly, so you need to stay with dark green plants. These generally need low light. Anubias nana and nangi attached to driftwood or lava rock with cotton sewing thread will work in low light. Any of the mosses like Christmas or Singapore will work too. You could use a floating plant like, Pennywort, Common water weed or Hornwort.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I actually already have the ac50 running on a smaller tank (always nice to have upgradeability!). I'll look into the plants you've suggested. I'm hoping to get some planting experience before I invest in a high tech setup.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

What light are you going to use? The light is one of if not the most important thing on a planted tank?


----------



## darkhymn (Dec 16, 2014)

The thing was given to me with an led light bar/airstone combo, but I don't know how strong the lights are and the thing is filthy, so I don't have any intention of using that in any capacity. The light is, therefore, something I was looking for tips on. I don't have a large budget for equipment, however (maybe $100 altogether for anything I'm missing).


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The best light fixture for your tank, IMO, is the Finnex Ray2. However, that would soak up almost your entire $100. Not quite sure what to tell ya from there. Anything less than high-powered plant-specific lighting, and you'll be starving your tank for light, especially at the substrate level.


----------

